# CITY WIDE CC CRUISE NIGHT IN DUARTE!



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

CITYWIDE CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWING A CRUISE NIGHT IN DUARTE SATURDAY MARCH 21ST 2009... <img src=\'http://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp230/BIGMAKK84/FLYER6X9.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: FIRME :cheesy:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Feb 25 2009, 09:37 PM~13114112
> *  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

What time dogg cuz ima try and get all my homies to go and kick it with you guys!! If i can.. Probably like 5 or 6 bugs haha


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Feb 26 2009, 10:37 AM~13118034
> *What time dogg cuz ima try and get all my homies to go and kick it with you guys!! If i can.. Probably like 5 or 6 bugs haha
> *



THE INFO WILL BE POSTED BY TOMMOROW BRO... THATS FIRME, BUST OUT THE BUGS HOMEZ! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

are you guy's charging


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 2 2009, 04:28 PM~13156075
> *are you guy's charging
> *


ENTRY FEE IS $5.00 PER CAR/BIKES BRO...


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

Dogg this is gonna be firme... hopefully i get my system in this friday.. I know that for sure me and the homie are going


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

If all my homies make it out there we should take a pic of all the bugs together!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Mar 3 2009, 08:41 AM~13163857
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


WASSUP HOMEBOY! THIS IS A FIRME SPOT TO KICK BACK AT... :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Mar 3 2009, 08:44 AM~13163881
> *If all my homies make it out there we should take a pic of all the bugs together!!
> *


SOUNDZ GOOD HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

SPECIAL SHOUT OUTS TO ALL THE RIDERZ PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE 2009!


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ITS GOONA GO DOWN PEEPS!! THEY ALSO GOT REALLY GOOD PIZZA AND BEER THERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

is there a grip of parking at that place? ima try and get my friend to go her mom has a sick ass purple bomb


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

YEAH HOMIE THERE IS A LOT OF PARKING.. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Mar 5 2009, 03:52 PM~13193221
> *is there a grip of parking at that place? ima try and get my friend to go her mom has a sick ass purple bomb
> *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Mar 3 2009, 01:33 PM~13167086
> *SPECIAL SHOUT OUTS TO ALL THE RIDERZ PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE 2009!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Feb 25 2009, 09:37 PM~13114112
> *  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up Tony. You know Angel from SuspectS will be there.  No UC trophy.
Maybe I will get furthest Distance now that I live in South Gate :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

whats up big homie thanks. when did you move to south gate


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Mar 16 2009, 04:11 PM~13297526
> *whats up big homie thanks. when did you move to south gate
> *


In October. Lucky tell's me that he see's you out on Sunday's


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

YEAH HOMIE IM ALWAYS ON WHITTIER BLVD EVERY SUNDAY.ILL SEE YOU GUYS ON SATURDAY 






TONYBOY--CITY WIDE CAR CLUB-----------


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Mar 17 2009, 11:16 AM~13305135
> *YEAH HOMIE IM ALWAYS ON WHITTIER BLVD EVERY SUNDAY.ILL SEE YOU GUYS ON SATURDAY
> TONYBOY--CITY WIDE CAR CLUB-----------
> *


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Mar 12 2009, 03:54 AM~13257204
> *
> 
> 
> ...



3 more days :yes:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

THE COUNCIL CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES

Whats up city wide you know we will be there.


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

whats upmufasa hope to see you out there homie ..

and to the homie lazy boy from the COUNCIL C.C see all you guys there .


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

The family will try to make it :biggrin:


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM CITYWIDE :thumbsup: *


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

THANKS HOMIE :wave:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin: Epics will be there.


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

1 more day,hope to see everyone there :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

THANK YOU :thumbsup: .


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT .IT WAS A REALLY GOOD TURN OUT. I HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE ON APRIL 4 ONCE AGAIN . 



..................THANKS TO ALL FROM CITY WIDE CAR CLUB.........


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

WHERE'S ALL THE PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

FamiliaPride was there and ready for the next one. good turn out. :biggrin:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Mar 22 2009, 12:15 AM~13351064
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT .IT WAS A REALLY GOOD TURN OUT. I HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE ON APRIL 4 ONCE AGAIN .
> ..................THANKS TO ALL FROM CITY WIDE CAR CLUB.........
> *


SO APRIL 4TH YOU GUYS ARE MEETING IN DUARTE AGAIN?


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

THANKS FAMILIA PRIDE. I WILL POST UP MORE PICS IN AWHILE


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Mar 23 2009, 11:05 AM~13362823
> *THANKS FAMILIA PRIDE.  I WILL POST UP MORE PICS IN AWHILE
> *


hurry up fucker :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

I WILL POST THEM UP A LITTLE LATER.. 

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE ON APRIL 4 .THIS TIME IT WILL START AT 3:00 PM


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

So its gonna start at 3?? 3 until what time? Is there a charge?


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

IT WILL START AT 3:00 TILL 10:00 OR SO.......
AND THE CHARGE IS $5.00


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

:0


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Looks good Tony hope to see you out there on the 4 of April ...


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Mar 23 2009, 09:26 PM~13369239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to thank city wide for the trophy and the good time. :biggrin: See you on the 4th.


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks like it was a good turn out fellaz


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

yes it was .and i cant waite till the next one in april..


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Mar 23 2009, 08:54 PM~13368818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

ARE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT WILL BE APRIL 4. I T WILL START AT 3:00PM TILL 10:00PM OR SO.. ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME AND SOLO RIDERS .PLEASE NO DRAMA THIS IS ALSO A FAMILY EVENT.THE FIRST ONE TURNED OUT REALLY NICE ....THIS TIME WE WILL BE ADDING TROPHIES FOR HOPPING.. 
THERE WILL BE A 1ST PLACE AND 2ND PLACE FOR SINGLE PUMP
AND THE SAME FOR DOUBLE PUMP....
THE WAY IT WILL GO DOWN IS THE 1ST SINGLE PUMP HOP WILL HAVE RULES NO WEIGHT ONCE SO EVER.STRICKTLY STREET.
THE 2ND HOP FOR SINGLE PUMP IS EVERYTHING GOES NO RULES..
AND FINALLY THE 3RD HOP WILL BE DOUBLE PUMPLE EVERYTHING GOES ..

THE CARS WILL BE CHECKED AND JUDGED BY MUFASA(CHRIS).. HE WONT BE 
COMPETTING BUT WILL EXHIBITION HIS CAR...


SO FOR ALL OF YOU THAT WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHAT YOUR CAR DOES IN INCHES COME OUT REPRESENT..LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME.. IT DOESNT MATTER IF ITS 10in-100in

ANY QUESTIONS CALL TONY 626-806-4817


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

TEMP FLYER FOR NOW


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## KLEVS(CITYWIDE) (Mar 13, 2007)

WHATS KRACKING TON LOC. THAT SHIT TURNED OUT KOOL HOMIE. C U AT THE NEXT SHOW BIG DOGG! :biggrin:


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Mar 29 2009, 09:59 AM~13422403
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

whats up mufasa. :biggrin:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

ill be out there in my bug.. im trying to get all my homies to roll... that'll be 5 bugs but if not then just me and 2 homies!


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Mar 29 2009, 11:15 PM~13428841
> *whats up mufasa. :biggrin:
> *


WORKN HOMIE......BUT I CLEARED MY SCHEDULE FOR SATURDAY.......... :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

this is gonna be firme!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

3 long ass days to go. See u there. My son what's to see some bad ass hopping that day :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

its going to be cracking homie


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

ttt the hopping will start at 7


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

$5 a car or a person?


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

whens the next meet? i couldnt make it.. i drove my car to go get a part for it and on the way back home my clutch fucked up and the cable broke


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

anyone take pictures


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

PICTURES


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

The FAMILY had a good time homie...


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

WHERE'S THE PICTURES?? :rant:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

will post some pics up..i would like to say thanks to everybody that came out .our next one will be on may 2,


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

MAY 2ND WILL BE ARE NEXT ONE.. FLYERS WILL BE POSTED THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Won't be making this time.


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

i know there's a lot more pictures.... :biggrin:


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

I JUST BLEW MY MOTOR BUT ILL TRY AND BE THEIR!


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

OK THIS ONE IMA TRY TO MAKE.. MY MOTOR JUST BLEW ON SATURDAY SO IF EVERYTHING GOES GOOD THIS WEEKEND ILL BE ABLE TO GO..

HAHA AND ILL TRY AND GET ALL THE BUGS I CAN TO ROLL WITH ME


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

hopefully if everything goes good i will be there for sure!!

ill be there at least 2 bugs deep..


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRr5lfmxPk4

we will be having some entertainment from west coast soldiers


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TONY, IT'S ME DANNY, YOUR D.J. FOR SATURDAY!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


TTT!!!!!!!! uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

D.J. BUGSSY PRODUCTIONS (LINK)


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

THANKS DJ BUGSSY ..WELL SEE YOU ON SATURDAY .








-------------CITY WIDE CAR CLUB ------------


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Additional space has been added contact Nick 626 252-2729


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

LET'S HIT IT!!</span>


----------



## jesseflores213 (Mar 5, 2006)

CITY WIDE CAR CLUB CRUISE NIGHT STILL ON TONIGHT HOPE TO SEE EVERYON THERE!!!!!!


----------



## jesseflores213 (Mar 5, 2006)

* CITY WIDE CAR CLUB CRUISE STILL ON TONIGHT!!! HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!!!! *


----------



## jesseflores213 (Mar 5, 2006)

*HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!! *


----------



## jesseflores213 (Mar 5, 2006)

*CITY WIDE CRUISE NIGHT TONIGHT!!!*


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jesseflores213_@May 2 2009, 09:04 AM~13763672
> *HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!
> *


*


IT'S WILL STILL BE GOING ON!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## jesseflores213 (Mar 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jesseflores213 (Mar 5, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## jesseflores213 (Mar 5, 2006)

*CITYWIDE CRUISE NIGHT TONIGHT!!!!!!! *


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jesseflores213_@May 2 2009, 10:53 AM~13764328
> *CITYWIDE CRUISE NIGHT TONIGHT!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jesseflores213 (Mar 5, 2006)

ttt!!!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jesseflores213_@May 2 2009, 10:53 AM~13764328
> *CITYWIDE CRUISE NIGHT TONIGHT!!!!!!!
> *



TTT will see you guys there !!!


----------



## jesseflores213 (Mar 5, 2006)

TTT!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: GOOD TURN OUT "CITY WIDE" GRACIAS!! :cheesy:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

PICS????


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

I WOULD TO SAY THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT AND SOLO RIDERS.IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT 






THANKS ................... CITY WIDE ......................


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

here are some pix.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHATS UP HOMIE! GOOD TO MEET YOU LAST NITE!!!
NIIIICE PIX HOMIE! :biggrin:
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG MICK-DOGG, chairmnofthboard


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@May 3 2009, 11:57 AM~13770972
> *I WOULD TO SAY THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT AND SOLO RIDERS.IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT
> THANKS ................... CITY WIDE ......................
> *


   GOOD TURN OUT HOMIES! SEE YOU @ OURS !!!


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

luke you take some badass pics homie of my 67


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@May 3 2009, 09:21 PM~13774959
> *WHATS UP HOMIE! GOOD TO MEET YOU LAST NITE!!!
> NIIIICE PIX HOMIE! :biggrin:
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


Nice meeting you too. I'll try to make it out to your picnic. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 3 2009, 09:57 PM~13775464
> *luke you take some badass pics homie of my 67
> *


Thanks. I got a few of your car, but there's someone standing in everyshot  . Your car is pretty easy to photograph. The chrome and bodywork really pops out.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

*Orange & Green cadi together*









I need some models for the cadi's and 67 fastback if you guys know any.

If you guys are interested let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

To the top again.


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

4i.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

http://i40.tinypic.com/iqaj
[img]http://i41.tinypic.com/etaan7.jpg4i.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

I KNOW YOU HAVE MORE PICTURES THAN THAT CORNDADDY


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@May 5 2009, 07:26 PM~13796804
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PICS LOOK GOOD!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@May 5 2009, 07:56 PM~13797231
> *I KNOW YOU HAVE MORE PICTURES THAN THAT CORNDADDY
> *


i do, but chrmnofthebrd beat me to the punch and his look better :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## la1983regal (May 5, 2009)

THATS ALL NO MORE PICTURES :0


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno: WHAT HAPPEN 2 MY TROPHY "CITY WIDE" CUZZ I LEFT EARLY? DAM DESPENSAAA!!! LOL! ITS ALL GOOD BRATHAASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 7 2009, 08:53 PM~13821411
> *:dunno: WHAT HAPPEN 2 MY TROPHY "CITY WIDE" CUZZ I LEFT EARLY? DAM DESPENSAAA!!! LOL! ITS ALL GOOD BRATHAASS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@May 6 2009, 06:13 PM~13808024
> *i do, but chrmnofthebrd beat me to the punch and his look better :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, you got some great shots yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------

